

The Believers: The Hidden Story Behind the Code That Runs Our Lives - vonnik
https://chronicle.com/article/The-Believers/190147?cid=megamenu

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9093156](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9093156)

